# Canadian Bacon Dry Cured (Step by Step)



## Bearcarver

*Canadian Bacon Dry Cured*  (Step by Step)


About a month ago I ran out of Canadian Bacon, so I waited for the Christmas Week sales.
I got an 11.24 LB Pork Loin @ $1.89 LB.
I also got 5 “Choice” Prime Ribs about 5 to 6 LBS each ($7.99 LB).
Then I had the bones trimmed off of the Prime Ribs, with about an extra inch of meat left on the bones, for some Awesome Meaty Beef Dino Ribs in my future!!!
My whole bill was $253——Not bad for a years worth of Great eating.

*NOTE:* The following is how I do this particular Smoke. You can do it this way, or many other ways.
I'm posting this in Step by Step form in case anyone would like to follow it.


*So back to my Pork Loin Adventure:*
First of all, Mrs Bear wanted some Pork Loin for her crock-pot to make Pork & Sauerkraut (New Year's Day).
I wanted to cure the rest, so that worked out perfectly.
I cut two pieces of Loin, that would each fit in my Gallon Size Zip-locks.
The piece that was left was for Mrs Bear's Crock-Pot.

*Prepping (Day #1):*
Weigh pieces to be cured.
Weigh proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece of Pork Loin—1/2 ounce (One TBS) per pound.
Rub TQ on first, trying to get it distributed evenly all over the piece of meat it was measured for.
Rub on about 2 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound of meat, and put the piece of meat in the bag.
*Note: *We fold the top of the bag over, like a pants cuff, so no salt or sugar grains get in the zipper parts.
*Also: Any cure that falls off before getting into the bag, I pick up & put in the bag, with the piece of meat it was designated to be with. That will ensure that the proper amount of cure will be with each piece of meat during the curing stage.*

*Calculating curing time:*
The method I use for calculating curing time is simple.
Measure the thickest spot of all of the pieces of meat you plan to cure.
Figure how many "half inches" there are in that measurement.
Add 2 to that number. That will be the minimum time that I would cure that piece of meat.
Then I personally like to add 2 or 3 more days to be extra safe (you can't over-cure, but you can under-cure).
Example:
My thickest piece was 2 1/2 inches. There are 5 "Half inches" in 2 1/2".
So that would be 5 Days plus 2 days = 7 days minimum curing time.
Then I always add 2 or 3 days to that, so I planned on curing this stuff for 10 days.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*

Don't forget to flip the curing packages over every day to give both sides an equal turn laying in the juices.
Meanwhile Mrs Bear went into the hospital, and was still there on my 10th day.
Two extra days won't hurt, so I waited until Sunday after she came home, which was actually 12 days in cure.

*Day #13:*
Rinse the pieces off well, and pat dry with paper towels.
I cut a slice out of the middle of the thickest piece to see if the cure went all the way to center.
Then I did a Fry-Test to make sure it wasn't too salty. It was perfect.
So I patted the pieces dry with a lot of paper towels (Mrs Bear says I should buy a paper towel company!!)
Then I sprinkled some CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on each piece, and put the pieces on the Grill rack, without touching each other.
Then into the fridge uncovered over night for the pellicle to begin forming.
If you don't have fridge space, you can put in your smoker for an hour or two at about 130˚, before adding the smoke. This should form a pellicle.
Or you can put the pieces in front of a fan for a couple hours to form that pellicle.

*Day #14 (Smoking Day---Using MES 40):*
6:30 AM-------------------------Pre-Heat Smoker to 150°.
7:00 AM-------------------------Put loaded grill on second position, with top exhaust vent open fully, without smoke, to finish forming pellicle.
7:30 AM————————-Load my AMNS with Hickory Sawdust & light one end.
7:45 AM————————-Put AMNS on bars to the left of Chip Burning Assembly.
2:00 PM-------------------------Bump heat to 170° (Internal Temps were at about 130° at this time).
4:00 PM————————-Bump to 190°——Sawdust all burned out.
6:00 PM————————-Wanting to get to 145° IT minimum, I hit IT 149° and 151°. Pull pieces & bring in to cool.

Allow to cool to about 100° before wrapping in plastic wrap, and putting in fridge for R & R.
Leave in Fridge for 44 hours.
Put in freezer for 4 hours before slicing makes the slicing work much better.
I got 144 slices (1/8” Thick), plus a little bowl of ends.
I Vacuum packed 16 packs of 9 slices in each for freezing, and gave a Baggie of ends to my Son & kept one for myself.

The next morning I fried up some ends lightly with a couple eggs, and the taste was Fantastic!!


That's all I can think of right now----Enjoy the Views!!

Bear




Victim for today is the large Pork Loin in the very back of this Christmas Week score I made.
In the middle are 5 “Choice” Prime Ribs.
On both ends are the bones I had sliced from the Prime Ribs, with about an extra inch of meat on each for some Meaty Beef Ribs:









Two cured hunks of Pork Loin, with the center sliced out for salt fry test & to see the cure went all the way to center:








Closer Look——Note the slice on top is pink all the way to center showing complete cure:








Salt Fry Test——MMMMMmmmmmm——Oh Yeah!!








Seasoned & ready for smoking:








Fresh out of Smoker:








After 44 hours in fridge and 4 hours in freezer——Ready for slicing:








Slicing started (and some tasting):








All sliced up into 144 slices (1/8” thick), and a bowl of ends:








All bagged up——16 packs of 9 slices each for freezer, and 2 baggies of ends (one for me & one for my Son):


----------



## tropics

Bear that is another Great step by step. I wish I could get TQ here without driving 40 miles 1 way.


----------



## gary s

*Only one word *    *WOW  when I thought you were already at the top of your game you just raised the bar again.*

*Good job my friend,  *







                           







        

*Gary *


----------



## azbohunter

Bear, thanks again for all your great "Step by Steps". I made up a batch of CB following your *"Step by Step" *before Christmas along with a batch of your *"Unstuffed Snack Sticks"* and a big batch of 3-2-1 ribs. All this was for a hunting trip/camping trip with 3 other couples from out of state. I am the only one of the bunch that uses a smoker and I thought it would be fun to share some *real treats* with the others.

I gave each couple a few slices of CB that they had with eggs and toast for breakfast....they all complained that there wasn't a large enough sampling for them to make a educated decision on how good it might be. Too bad, I know how good it was. I followed your "Step by Step" to a tee (I think) and the CB was really great.

Packed a few snack sticks out into the field each day and shared with the 3 other hunters. No one ever turned them down so I am assuming they enjoyed them as much as I did.

The ribs were for a shared meal with all the others and their wives, 3 racks of ribs and nothing but bones left!

*Thanks Bear for all your contributions!*

The hardest part for me was waiting for the cure process, 10 days later it looked like this.













IMAG1039.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Jan 15, 2015






Then I did a fry test and my wife and I were amazed with how much flavor this had and it wasn't even smoked yet!













IMAG1037.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Jan 15, 2015






And then when it came out of the smoker it not only looked awesome...it tasted awesome! (I need a slicer like you have Bear)













IMAG1049-1.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Jan 15, 2015






And a gallon zip lock bag of 6" long snack sticks made from 60/40 venison/ground pork.













bagofsnacks.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Jan 15, 2015






And now I have a Javelina to do "something" with? I have a pot of green chilli cooking with the backstrap and I am thinking breakfast sausage with the remainder?













dickpig15.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Jan 15, 2015


----------



## gary s

Hey Bear, I know you are going to send me some out of this batch !!!!

Gary         in the other (Real)  EAST TEXAS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks tasty Bear! Nice step by step!

POINTS!


----------



## chef willie

as always....looks totally YUM.....still must do some of these....and you make it look easy......Willie


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Bear that is another Great step by step. I wish I could get TQ here without driving 40 miles 1 way.


Thanks Richie!!

TQ is cheap & it lasts about forever. All you gotta do is keep it Dry.

If you drive that 80 mile round trip, stock up. It generally comes in 2 pound bags, at least around here it does.

I don't even go to the store mine comes from, but my Son does, so every year or 2 he gets me a couple bags.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> *Only one word *    *WOW  when I thought you were already at the top of your game you just raised the bar again.*
> 
> *Good job my friend !!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gary *


LOL----Thanks Gary!!

I Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

azbohunter said:


> Bear, thanks again for all your great "Step by Steps". I made up a batch of CB following your *"Step by Step" *before Christmas along with a batch of your *"Unstuffed Snack Sticks"* and a big batch of 3-2-1 ribs. All this was for a hunting trip/camping trip with 3 other couples from out of state. I am the only one of the bunch that uses a smoker and I thought it would be fun to share some *real treats* with the others.
> 
> I gave each couple a few slices of CB that they had with eggs and toast for breakfast....they all complained that there wasn't a large enough sampling for them to make a educated decision on how good it might be. Too bad, I know how good it was. I followed your "Step by Step" to a tee (I think) and the CB was really great.
> 
> Packed a few snack sticks out into the field each day and shared with the 3 other hunters. No one ever turned them down so I am assuming they enjoyed them as much as I did.
> 
> The ribs were for a shared meal with all the others and their wives, 3 racks of ribs and nothing but bones left!
> 
> *Thanks Bear for all your contributions!*
> 
> The hardest part for me was waiting for the cure process, 10 days later it looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG1039.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ azbohunter
> __ Jan 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did a fry test and my wife and I were amazed with how much flavor this had and it wasn't even smoked yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG1037.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ azbohunter
> __ Jan 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then when it came out of the smoker it not only looked awesome...it tasted awesome! (I need a slicer like you have Bear)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG1049-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ azbohunter
> __ Jan 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a gallon zip lock bag of 6" long snack sticks made from 60/40 venison/ground pork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagofsnacks.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ azbohunter
> __ Jan 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I have a Javelina to do "something" with? I have a pot of green chilli cooking with the backstrap and I am thinking breakfast sausage with the remainder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dickpig15.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ azbohunter
> __ Jan 15, 2015


Thanks Dick!!

I'm real glad everybody liked all that stuff !!!

Nice Javelina!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## azbohunter

Bear

Quote "Nice Javelina!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 "

That is the same face my wife makes when I tell her I got a Javelina!!

Dick


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Hey Bear, I know you are going to send me some out of this batch !!!!
> 
> Gary         in the other (Real)  EAST TEXAS


Didn't that Pony Express Rider get there yet???

Probably stopped off at a Salloon!!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear! Nice step by step!
> 
> POINTS!


Thanks Case!!

I Appreciate that !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef Willie said:


> as always....looks totally YUM.....still must do some of these....and you make it look easy......Willie


Thank You Mr Willie!!!

It is tasty stuff, and it really is easy to make!!

Heck, I don't do too many things that aren't easy!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Another great step by step Bear.

That's some good lookin cb.


----------



## Bearcarver

azbohunter said:


> Bear
> 
> Quote "Nice Javelina!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> That is the same face my wife makes when I tell her I got a Javelina!!
> 
> Dick


LOL---Well, that would be the standard "I got a Javelina" look!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Another great step by step Bear.
> 
> That's some good lookin cb.


Thank You Adam!!

I Appreciate that !

Bear


----------



## themule69

I guess I am late to the party. That is some fine looking CB. As always a nice step-by-step.













Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver

themule69 said:


> I guess I am late to the party. That is some fine looking CB. As always a nice step-by-step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thank You David!!!

And Thanks for the Point !

Bear


----------



## gary s

Hey Bear, couldn't  stand it any longer, just ordered a digital scale, vacuum sealer, bags and TQ, hope your happy

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Hey Bear, couldn't  stand it any longer, just ordered a digital scale, vacuum sealer, bags and TQ, hope your happy
> 
> Gary


That's Great Gary!!

Check out all my Bacon, CB, and BBB Step by Steps, and any Questions, just give me a yell !!

Bear


----------



## trailsend

Well you inspired me, start some going in the fridge today.  Following the formula it will be 11 days before I can smoke it.  However it will get a couple of extra as I am will be busy when it is ready to smoke.  does just rinsing remove enough of the extra salt usually?  If it is to salty for a persons taste do you just soak it in cold water?


----------



## gary s

Bear got a lot of us stirred up, waiting on my scales and other stuff should be here this week then I'll go get a pork loin for my CB

Gary


----------



## azbohunter

I'm down  to a few slices from the batch I did before Christmas. Time to watch the grocery ads for another pork sale! Bear has started a lot of us down a road that seems to have no turn around on it??


----------



## Bearcarver

Trailsend said:


> Well you inspired me, start some going in the fridge today.  Following the formula it will be 11 days before I can smoke it.  However it will get a couple of extra as I am will be busy when it is ready to smoke.  does just rinsing remove enough of the extra salt usually?  If it is to salty for a persons taste do you just soak it in cold water?


That's Great----Glad you're jumping in on this stuff.

Some say you don't have to do a Salt-fry Test, but I figure you don't have to look both ways before crossing the street either.

I have done a Salt-fry test after curing everything I have ever cured, and I only had one that came up too salty. I used Hi-Mountain Cure & Seasoning on a Butt for BBB, and I tested a couple slices and it was too salty. I soaked it for 2.5 hours, changing the cold water every half hour, until it wasn't too salty any more. I've been using Tender Quick ever since & I have never had one too salty, but I still test it every time!!

A few extra days won't hurt, but do the test just to make sure. The test pieces are fun to eat too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Bear got a lot of us stirred up, waiting on my scales and other stuff should be here this week then I'll go get a pork loin for my CB
> 
> Gary


You'll be having even more fun soon!!!

Bear


azbohunter said:


> I'm down  to a few slices from the batch I did before Christmas. Time to watch the grocery ads for another pork sale! Bear has started a lot of us down a road that seems to have no turn around on it??


Better get on it Dick!!

Pork Loin seems to be the only meat around here that we get really good prices. Often under $2. My last 2 batches I paid $1.59 and $1.89. (Both New Year's weeks)

Bear


----------



## gary s

Gotta  make a run to Sam's to check prices

Gary


----------



## dave17a

Going to do belly with your rub recipe. If I was doing with maple sugar, would it be same per pound as brown sugar? Looks great!


----------



## gary s

I'll be watching

gary


----------



## Bearcarver

dave17a said:


> Going to do belly with your rub recipe. If I was doing with maple sugar, would it be same per pound as brown sugar? Looks great!


Thanks Dave,

Here's my Belly Bacon Step by Step:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

As for Maple Sugar, I would go with 1 tsp per pound.

Bear


----------



## dave17a

dave17a said:


> Going to do belly with your rub recipe. If I was doing with maple sugar, would it be same per pound as brown sugar? Looks great!


Great. Gonna do it. Pick up case of bellies tomorrow. 3.19 per pound on case. 3rd year and everybody that's tasted my bacon luvs it.(Pops brine and commercial dry rub). Himhaw around on paying for a 12 pounder and I do it for them. Going to just vacuum seal it and sell it per pound. Yheir loss. Figure about 5$ per pound. Figured around 1.50 for me to cure and smoke and make another thirty cents. Luv ypur recipes.


----------



## Bearcarver

dave17a said:


> Going to do belly with your rub recipe. If I was doing with maple sugar, would it be same per pound as brown sugar? Looks great!





dave17a said:


> Great. Gonna do it. Pick up case of bellies tomorrow. 3.19 per pound on case. 3rd year and everybody that's tasted my bacon luvs it.(Pops brine and commercial dry rub). Himhaw around on paying for a 12 pounder and I do it for them. Going to just vacuum seal it and sell it per pound. Yheir loss. Figure about 5$ per pound. Figured around 1.50 for me to cure and smoke and make another thirty cents. Luv ypur recipes.


That's Great!!!

Give me a PM if you need any help, and if you don't need help give me a PM when you post it, so I don't miss it. I hate to miss Great posts!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great!!!
> 
> Give me a PM if you need any help, and if you don't need help give me a PM when you post it, so I don't miss it. I hate to miss Great posts!!
> 
> Bear


Me too    I'm in

Gary


----------



## dave17a

You and many others have been great on subjects.So scared of making someone sick on curing. Searched and searched and read many sights. Well all coincide. Will post pics. Probably get bellies Friday though. Frozen. Set out Sunday to start thawing. Come in frozen. Curing to go with schedule as we all do.


----------



## electricfry

Looks good we'll have to try it. Thanks for the info


----------



## Bearcarver

dave17a said:


> You and many others have been great on subjects.So scared of making someone sick on curing. Searched and searched and read many sights. Well all coincide. Will post pics. Probably get bellies Friday though. Frozen. Set out Sunday to start thawing. Come in frozen. Curing to go with schedule as we all do.














Electricfry said:


> Looks good we'll have to try it. Thanks for the info


You are very welcome!!

Bear


----------



## chewmeister

Good looking CB and excellent post. Yet another thing on my to do list.


----------



## Bearcarver

chewmeister said:


> Good looking CB and excellent post. Yet another thing on my to do list.


Thanks Meister!!!

You'll love it !!

Drop me a PM if you have any questions.

Bear


----------



## chewmeister

Thanks Bear. I have a chunk of pork loin in the freezer that might fill the bill nicely.


----------



## beaverhunter

What is the difference between tender quick and cure #1? Good lookin bacon and an excellent write up!:points:


----------



## Bearcarver

Beaverhunter said:


> What is the difference between tender quick and cure #1? Good lookin bacon and an excellent write up!


Thank You.

Cure #1 is a Cure that you use 1tsp per pound of meat.

Tender Quick is a product made by Morton Salt. It is used at the rate of 1TBS (1/2 ounce) per pound of whole meat, and 1/2 TBS (1/4 ounce) per pound of ground meat.

Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  mix contains salt, the main preserving agent; sugar, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite, curing agents that also contribute to development of color and flavor; and propylene glycol to keep the mixture uniform.

Bear


----------



## beaverhunter

So if using tender quick u can will not need to a salt to your recipe?


----------



## Bearcarver

Beaverhunter said:


> So if using tender quick u can will not need to a salt to your recipe?


Right---Never add salt when using TQ. It has all the salt you need already in it.

I always add some Brown Sugar to counteract the salt that's in it.

I never had anything tasting too salty when using TQ.

Bear


----------



## trailsend

Well I have the pieces in the smoker that I started a couple of weeks ago.  The one piece I did the CBP and onion powder, garlic powder, gonna skip the pineapple stage as I didn't have any and the store was closed, should have read it a little closer.  The other piece I thought I would experiment with and just put maple syrup on top.   Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## gary s

Be waiting to see pictures

Gary


----------



## trailsend

Here it is, pulled it off about 3am.  Will slice it later. 













CB.JPG



__ trailsend
__ Feb 8, 2015


----------



## crazymoon

TS, Looks good !


----------



## gary s

Man That Looks Good !!  Can't wait to see it sliced

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks real nice Trailsend!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That'll get some tasty slices for you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you liked it !!

Bear


----------



## trailsend

Here it is sliced.













SlicedCB.JPG



__ trailsend
__ Feb 8, 2015






It sure is tasty.


----------



## gary s

Looks great   nice job

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Trailsend said:


> It sure is tasty.


See---I wasn't kidding!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Looks great   nice job

Gary


----------



## bear55

Following Bearcarver's step by step instructions I just completed a batch of Canadian bacon.  In addition to the step by step instructions, I PM'd Bearcarver  for advice and encouragement which he gave in spades.  The finished product was simply outstanding.  My next adventure will be belly bacon, also following Bear's instructions and advice. 

Thanks for all the help Bear.

Richard


----------



## donr

I have followed BearCarvers curing instructions as well.  After applying TQ, I sprinkled with Garlic powder, then dusted with just enough Ground Cayenne Pepper to tell it is on there.  Let cure.  Rinse, reapply more Garlic Powder and Cayenne.  Form Pellicle.  Cold smoke over apple for 24 hours.  Rest, Slice and Freeze.

Really tasty.  The small amount of cayenne didn't make it hot, just gave it that little something.

Don


----------



## gary s

Sounds good, any pics ?

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Bear55 said:


> Following Bearcarver's step by step instructions I just completed a batch of Canadian bacon.  In addition to the step by step instructions, I PM'd Bearcarver  for advice and encouragement which he gave in spades.  The finished product was simply outstanding.  My next adventure will be belly bacon, also following Bear's instructions and advice.
> 
> Thanks for all the help Bear.
> 
> Richard


Thank You Richard!!!

I love helping people on this forum!!  It's payback for the help I got here since more than 5 years ago.

I love it when I hear about a Great Success from my curing & smoking help.

Bear


----------



## trailsend

Just had some homemade pizza, with the Canadian bacon in the above post. Wow was it good.


----------



## dave17a

Got feral hogs  in Mo. Gonna try and get some this spring while turkey huntin. They are good eatin.  Mo. law can only allow shotgun with 4 shot or better during season new regulation the time, but can kill anytime with tag you have at the time.


----------



## Bearcarver

donr said:


> I have followed BearCarvers curing instructions as well.  After applying TQ, I sprinkled with Garlic powder, then dusted with just enough Ground Cayenne Pepper to tell it is on there.  Let cure.  Rinse, reapply more Garlic Powder and Cayenne.  Form Pellicle.  Cold smoke over apple for 24 hours.  Rest, Slice and Freeze.
> 
> Really tasty.  The small amount of cayenne didn't make it hot, just gave it that little something.
> 
> Don


Sounds Great Don!!!

Glad it worked out good for you!!

Bear


----------



## donr

gary s said:


> Sounds good, any pics ?
> 
> Gary


Stuck in my phone somewhere.

Will try to start a thread when I remember how to attach them.

Don


----------



## Bearcarver

Trailsend said:


> Just had some homemade pizza, with the Canadian bacon in the above post. Wow was it good.


Awesome!!

I'm real glad to hear that !!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Canadian Bacon Pizza is my favorite

gary


----------



## chewmeister

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Richard!!!
> 
> I love helping people on this forum!!  It's payback for the help I got here since more than 5 years ago.
> 
> I love it when I hear about a Great Success from my curing & smoking help.
> 
> Bear


Well, I pulled that 4lb. pork loin from the freezer. This is all your fault.


----------



## Bearcarver

chewmeister said:


> Well, I pulled that 4lb. pork loin from the freezer. This is all your fault.


Thanks Chew!!!

I've been blamed before!!

Much better than some of the other things I've been blamed for.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

dave17a said:


> Got feral hogs  in Mo. Gonna try and get some this spring while turkey huntin. They are good eatin.  Mo. law can only allow shotgun with 4 shot or better during season new regulation the time, but can kill anytime with tag you have at the time.


So you can't use #2, or 00 on feral hogs??

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Or a slug ??


----------



## smokingit

Yet another great step-by-step and exactly why I have followed you since I joined.  Wait...that sounds kinda stalker-ish...I have followed Bearcarvers forum posts and any comments he makes on others threads are always helpful.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokingit said:


> Yet another great step-by-step and exactly why I have followed you since I joined.  Wait...that sounds kinda stalker-ish...I have followed Bearcarvers forum posts and any comments he makes on others threads are always helpful.


Wow!!!

Thank You for the nice comments!!

People like you can Stalk me any time they want.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Bear, just used this step by step as a guide for my first CB & it's a great recipe.... I can't eat store bought again, this stuff is awesome !  

:points1:


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Bear, just used this step by step as a guide for my first CB & it's a great recipe.... I can't eat store bought again, this stuff is awesome !


This one got by me for awhile:

Thank You Justin!!

I'm glad you liked it !!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

Got 3 pork roasts (4lb total), 2 centers and 1 from the rib end curing in the fridge today to try this. My very first attempt at dry curing. I'll let you know how it goes in 10 days!

Great step-by-steps, Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> Got 3 pork roasts (4lb total), 2 centers and 1 from the rib end curing in the fridge today to try this. My very first attempt at dry curing. I'll let you know how it goes in 10 days!
> 
> Great step-by-steps, Bear.


Thanks Duke!!

Boy, those are small ones!

Let me know if you have any questions---Just PM me!!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

I always do small batches of first-timers, Bear. I'll be doing a whole loin eventually.
I'll be starting some dried beef tonight as well.
Gonna be a smokin' Easter weekeend!!


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> I always do small batches of first-timers, Bear. I'll be doing a whole loin eventually.
> I'll be starting some dried beef tonight as well.
> Gonna be a smokin' Easter weekeend!!


You are wise beyond your years, Duke!!

Gonna be a Great Easter too!

Bear


----------



## piratey

Bearcarver, thanks for this step by step.  I used your salmon step by step when I first smoked salmon and that worked out great, so when I saw this step by step, I decided I would have to make it for Easter.  I followed your steps and everything went great.  The whole family appreciated it at yesterday's get together.

One question.  When I first cut a piece to fry-test, I didn't really see a pink color standing out in the middle.  The whole piece was pink.  I figured after 7 days of curing, it should be fine and proceeded.  What should I be looking for to make sure it is completely cured?


----------



## Bearcarver

piratey said:


> Bearcarver, thanks for this step by step.  I used your salmon step by step when I first smoked salmon and that worked out great, so when I saw this step by step, I decided I would have to make it for Easter.  I followed your steps and everything went great.  The whole family appreciated it at yesterday's get together.
> 
> One question.  When I first cut a piece to fry-test, I didn't really see a pink color standing out in the middle.  The whole piece was pink.  I figured after 7 days of curing, it should be fine and proceeded.  What should I be looking for to make sure it is completely cured?


Thank You!!

I'm very glad you're having good success.

7 days was probably a little short on paper, but it sounds like it was cured to center, since it was pink all the way. The thing you look for is if it's pink all the way to center, it's good. If it didn't get all the way to center, there will be a portion in the middle that won't be pink---It will be pale brown-gray in the center instead.

On Edit: I stole this picture from another thread. Below is what it looks like when it's not cured to center:













uncured cured pork.jpeg



__ pops6927
__ Dec 10, 2012






Bear


----------



## piratey

That is after the smoke?  Mine were completely pink all the way throughout.  We sliced up one entire section yesterday for the family gathering and I'll be slicing and vacuum sealing the rest tonight.


----------



## Bearcarver

piratey said:


> That is after the smoke?  Mine were completely pink all the way throughout.  We sliced up one entire section yesterday for the family gathering and I'll be slicing and vacuum sealing the rest tonight.


That could actually be after curing, but before smoking, which would mean if you know about it you could salvage it by Hot smoking it, instead of low & slow.

Bear


----------



## piratey

I took my temperature up gradually, but I was pretty sure the cure had gone all the way through.  Waiting for your next step by step for more ideas.

Vitaliy


----------



## gary s

Bear has lots of Step be Steps

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

piratey said:


> I took my temperature up gradually, but I was pretty sure the cure had gone all the way through.  Waiting for your next step by step for more ideas.
> 
> Vitaliy


Did you go through my whole Index page already??

Bear


----------



## piratey

Bearcarver said:


> Did you go through my whole Index page already??
> 
> Bear


Yes, I have it book marked.  I'm not a fan of bacon, and my wife does ribs in our slow cooker and they come out great.  The double smoked hams caught my eye, but I only saw it after I had started curing the canadian bacon, and I didn't want to do two pork products at the same time.  I think chicken will be my next smoke and the smoked bear logs or smoked bear mini-loaves also caught my eye.  I can always use more ideas.  I smoked cheese a week ago and am waiting for it to mellow out.


----------



## Bearcarver

piratey said:


> Yes, I have it book marked.  I'm not a fan of bacon, and my wife does ribs in our slow cooker and they come out great.  The double smoked hams caught my eye, but I only saw it after I had started curing the canadian bacon, and I didn't want to do two pork products at the same time.  I think chicken will be my next smoke and the smoked bear logs or smoked bear mini-loaves also caught my eye.  I can always use more ideas.  I smoked cheese a week ago and am waiting for it to mellow out.


That's Great !!

Keep up the Good Work!!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

This is by far the best bacon I have ever had.


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> This is by far the best bacon I have ever had.


That's Great !!

That's what I like to hear!!

Bear


----------



## townes

Bear...thank you for the Step by Steps.  Huge help for beginners like me.   One questions for this recipe,  you list CBP as an ingredient sprinkled on the pork.  What is CBP?

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Townes said:


> Bear...thank you for the Step by Steps.  Huge help for beginners like me.   One questions for this recipe,  you list CBP as an ingredient sprinkled on the pork.  What is CBP?
> 
> thanks


Thank You Townes!!

That would be Cracked Black Pepper.

Bear


----------



## townes

Thank you!


----------



## gary s

Bears CB is great, I've made three batches so for

gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Bears CB is great, I've made three batches so for
> 
> gary


Thanks Gary!!

I Appreciate that !!

Bear


----------



## backyardboss

Great step by step and am anxious to give this a  go. Can't find tender quick or cure 1 anywhere around central Va it seems, unless I'm not looking  iin the right places out there. Anyone have an idea? Doesn't seem Bass pro or Cabelas carries it, surprisingly. Also for limiting the salt content, which is the better choice?

trying to watch me girlish figure, doncha' know!

The half pork loins are a buck .79 a Lb at Kroger right now so was going to do a couple, slice and freeze.

Great step by step, can't wait to get my hands on some cure and get going, thanks again for your and all the others great info around here all the time!


----------



## dukeburger

Backyardboss said:


> Great step by step and am anxious to give this a  go. Can't find tender quick or cure 1 anywhere around central Va it seems, unless I'm not looking  iin the right places out there. Anyone have an idea? Doesn't seem Bass pro or Cabelas carries it, surprisingly. Also for limiting the salt content, which is the better choice?
> 
> trying to watch me girlish figure, doncha' know!
> 
> The half pork loins are a buck .79 a Lb at Kroger right now so was going to do a couple, slice and freeze.
> 
> Great step by step, can't wait to get my hands on some cure and get going, thanks again for your and all the others great info around here all the time!


Whenever you need to do groceries, try a different store each time and check their salt section for TQ or even ask a manager if they can order some in. If I can find it in central Alberta, you will find it, I'm sure of it.

You won't regret it!


----------



## pc farmer

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/where-to-buy

Here is a locator.


----------



## biscuit32533

DukeBurger said:


> Backyardboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great step by step and am anxious to give this a  go. Can't find tender quick or cure 1 anywhere around central Va it seems, unless I'm not looking  iin the right places out there. Anyone have an idea? Doesn't seem Bass pro or Cabelas carries it, surprisingly. Also for limiting the salt content, which is the better choice?
> 
> 
> 
> trying to watch me girlish figure, doncha' know!
> 
> 
> 
> The half pork loins are a buck .79 a Lb at Kroger right now so was going to do a couple, slice and freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Great step by step, can't wait to get my hands on some cure and get going, thanks again for your and all the others great info around here all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you need to do groceries, try a different store each time and check their salt section for TQ or even ask a manager if they can order some in. If I can find it in central Alberta, you will find it, I'm sure of it.
> 
> 
> You won't regret it!
Click to expand...


You won't regret it found mine at Rouses market if you follow Bears instructions you have the ability to adjust the salt somewhat at the end. I thought it was a salty for me but the Ms. Said it was spot on  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver

Backyardboss said:


> Great step by step and am anxious to give this a  go. Can't find tender quick or cure 1 anywhere around central Va it seems, unless I'm not looking  iin the right places out there. Anyone have an idea? Doesn't seem Bass pro or Cabelas carries it, surprisingly. Also for limiting the salt content, which is the better choice?
> 
> 
> 
> trying to watch me girlish figure, doncha' know!
> 
> 
> 
> The half pork loins are a buck .79 a Lb at Kroger right now so was going to do a couple, slice and freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Great step by step, can't wait to get my hands on some cure and get going, thanks again for your and all the others great info around here all the time!



Like Duke said---Check the Grocery Stores around you----Should be near the Mortons Salt. There's 4 Big Supermarkets around here, and one of them has TQ.



Also check the Finder Adam (c farmer) gave you.



Some say they use Cure #1 to reduce the salt, but I've been using TQ for 6 years & never had a problem. You have to use it right. You don't want to use too much TQ or cure it to long. Even Mortons says both of those things will make it salty---I agree.



Bear


----------



## backyardboss

c farmer said:


> http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/where-to-buy
> 
> Here is a locator.


Yea, Thanks Farmer, I've used that a couple of times and even though it maxes out at a 50 mile radius, nothing.

I find that really hard to believe as this is a HUGE hunting area, but no luck. We're pretty much a Kroger/ Food lion/ Martins market and I've checked all three. Nothing.

Looks like mail order it is! 

Bear thanks again for the step by step, could you clarify what is "too long" in your post? Reading your post above you let it cure for an additional couple days (I hope Mrs. Bear is doing well), and I'll follow your guidelines on weight, quantities etc., But would one have to go to real extremes to goof this up or is there a "margin" of error in your estimation?

Thanks again!

BYB


----------



## backyardboss

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> I'm very glad you're having good success.
> 
> 7 days was probably a little short on paper, but it sounds like it was cured to center, since it was pink all the way. The thing you look for is if it's pink all the way to center, it's good. If it didn't get all the way to center, there will be a portion in the middle that won't be pink---It will be pale brown-gray in the center instead.
> 
> On Edit: I stole this picture from another thread. Below is what it looks like when it's not cured to center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncured cured pork.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pops6927
> __ Dec 10, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Great pic! This gives us all a good idea what to look for, and what to hope NOT to see! haha

And somehow I managed to find only page 1 (!) of this thread last evening (while smoking a brined turkey breast, boars head kielbasa and about 5 lbs of my nuts (ouch!) , so much more here than I first realized. Great thread!


----------



## Bearcarver

Backyardboss said:


> Great pic! This gives us all a good idea what to look for, and what to hope NOT to see! haha
> 
> And somehow I managed to find only page 1 (!) of this thread last evening (while smoking a brined turkey breast, boars head kielbasa and about 5 lbs of my nuts (ouch!) , so much more here than I first realized. Great thread!


I stole that pic from somebody from back awhile, but I remembered it & found it, but I'm sure he doesn't mind----I think it was Pops.

Bear


Backyardboss said:


> Yea, Thanks Farmer, I've used that a couple of times and even though it maxes out at a 50 mile radius, nothing.
> 
> I find that really hard to believe as this is a HUGE hunting area, but no luck. We're pretty much a Kroger/ Food lion/ Martins market and I've checked all three. Nothing.
> 
> Looks like mail order it is!
> 
> Bear thanks again for the step by step, could you clarify what is "too long" in your post? Reading your post above you let it cure for an additional couple days (I hope Mrs. Bear is doing well), and I'll follow your guidelines on weight, quantities etc., But would one have to go to real extremes to goof this up or is there a "margin" of error in your estimation?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> BYB


When I have time I'll snoop around, or you can. See if there's a "Group" forum section of states that includes Virginia, and see where any of them get their TQ. I hate to see anybody have to pay the shipping on it from Mortons.

AS for time----A few days longer than my calculations won't hurt, but I wouldn't want to add more than about 5 extra days beyond my calculations. Even Mortons says in their book, that one of the biggest mistakes Newbies make is to Dry cure it too long, and make it salty.

Pulling it too soon can cause it to not get cured to center, but it won't make it too salty like some people think. 

As for Margin of error---I use 1/2 ounce of TQ per Pound of whole meat, which is a little more than a TBS of TQ. Either way is OK, but if it's a little salty to you, go by the TBS instead of the 1/2 ounce. The cure in TQ is a very low percentage of the whole mix, so it's not as dangerous as if you used too much Pink Salt. More Exact is more important with Cure #1.

And I'm glad you like my Step by Steps, and are getting use out of them.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Backyardboss said:


> Yea, Thanks Farmer, I've used that a couple of times and even though it maxes out at a 50 mile radius, nothing.
> 
> I find that really hard to believe as this is a HUGE hunting area, but no luck. We're pretty much a Kroger/ Food lion/ Martins market and I've checked all three. Nothing.
> 
> Looks like mail order it is!
> 
> Bear thanks again for the step by step, could you clarify what is "too long" in your post? Reading your post above you let it cure for an additional couple days (I hope Mrs. Bear is doing well), and I'll follow your guidelines on weight, quantities etc., But would one have to go to real extremes to goof this up or is there a "margin" of error in your estimation?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> BYB


Here ya go, BYB,

Below is a link to the Virginia Smokers' Group. Check with those guys to see which ones use TQ, and where they get it:

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/25/virginia-smokers-group

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

BYB

This is where I found the Morton Tender Quick. Less than Amazon.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=61

Hope this helps.

Larry


----------



## backyardboss

Bearcarver said:


> Here ya go, BYB,
> 
> Below is a link to the Virginia Smokers' Group. Check with those guys to see which ones use TQ, and where they get it:
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/25/virginia-smokers-group
> 
> Bear


Excellent! Thanks, I'll do some asking around. Hadn't even thought of looking for a subforum of Va smokers, I've been here a year + maybe closer to two and didn't know it existed.

Yea, the darn shipping is what hacks me off, about the same $$$'s as the product itself! I'll see what I can find out, no way can I beleive it's nowhere to be found for 50 miles in all directions, that puts me out in the Stix in almost all 4 directions! Gotta be some of this stuff somewhere, somebody curing something...


----------



## backyardboss

twoalpha said:


> BYB
> 
> This is where I found the Morton Tender Quick. Less than Amazon.
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=61
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry, if I go the mail order route I'll give them a go. Rather toss my $$$'s to a "place" like this than Amazon anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver

Backyardboss said:


> Thanks Larry, if I go the mail order route I'll give them a go. Rather toss my $$$'s to a "place" like this than Amazon anyway.


BYB,

I got feelers out & I'm still searching. Don't go paying any shipping unless you check with me.

So far I understand there are "Wegmans" stores in Virginia. Any of them near you? That's where I get mine.

Still looking.

Bear


----------



## backyardboss

Bearcarver said:


> BYB,
> 
> I got feelers out & I'm still searching. Don't go paying any shipping unless you check with me.
> 
> So far I understand there are "Wegmans" stores in Virginia. Any of them near you? That's where I get mine.
> 
> Still looking.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, Above and beyond!

Wegmans, coincidentally they just broke ground on one about 2 miles away, but that'll be a little while...

But as it would be, I am scheduled to roll up to Frednecksburg this week, maybe even tomorrow and there is one there. I'll be sure to check them out and I'll report back and post here.

That's actually enough to inspire me to make the trip, moreso than the work issue I have to tackle! haha

Many thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

Backyardboss said:


> Thanks Bear, Above and beyond!
> 
> Wegmans, coincidentally they just broke ground on one about 2 miles away, but that'll be a little while...
> 
> But as it would be, I am scheduled to roll up to Frednecksburg this week, maybe even tomorrow and there is one there. I'll be sure to check them out and I'll report back and post here.
> 
> That's actually enough to inspire me to make the trip, moreso than the work issue I have to tackle! haha
> 
> Many thanks.


I think Wegmans gets $5.29 for a 2 pound bag.

Amazon gets over $13 with free shipping. No wonder they give free shipping.

Butcher Packer $6.50 + shipping.

Bear


----------



## backyardboss

Bearcarver said:


> I think Wegmans gets $5.29 for a 2 pound bag.
> 
> Amazon gets over $13 with free shipping. No wonder they give free shipping.
> 
> Butcher Packer $6.50 + shipping.
> 
> Bear


If I'm there anyway, makes perfect sense. Then I can get to curing my loin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, and looking for an eye of round for dried beef!

Another hobby already getting out of control! It's great!


----------



## townes

Thanks Bear.  This recipe was awesome.  If not for your step by steps I would not have tried to make Canadian bacon.   My wife and kids have been eating it every morning this week.  My only issue I do not have a meat slicer. The local deli only charged me $4 to slice it all, but he sliced it much thinner than I would have.  Although a benefit is the microwave cooks it hot in under 10 seconds lol.  

Pic just off the smoker (waiting for the internal temp to drop to 100) and prior to 40 hours of R&R.













c bacon.jpg



__ townes
__ May 6, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice job Townes. There are a bunch of us grateful to Bear for his wonderful Step by Steps

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Townes said:


> Thanks Bear.  This recipe was awesome.  If not for your step by steps I would not have tried to make Canadian bacon.   My wife and kids have been eating it every morning this week.  My only issue I do not have a meat slicer. The local deli only charged me $4 to slice it all, but he sliced it much thinner than I would have.  Although a benefit is the microwave cooks it hot in under 10 seconds lol.
> 
> Pic just off the smoker (waiting for the internal temp to drop to 100) and prior to 40 hours of R&R.


Thanks Townes!!

I'm real glad you like it !!

Yeah, when you start doing various Bacons, a slicer comes in real handy, as does a vacuum packer.

Keep up the Great work!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

What Bear said,  Vacuum sealer and slicer 

Gary


----------



## smokin218r

I used this step by step. So easy to follow and turned out great!

Thanks Bear!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232849/ham-eye-to-canadian-bacon-a-la-bear-qview


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin218R said:


> I used this step by step. So easy to follow and turned out great!
> 
> Thanks Bear!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232849/ham-eye-to-canadian-bacon-a-la-bear-qview


Thank You 218R !!

Glad you liked it !

You did a Fantastic Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alexqc

I have a question about Canadian bacon. 

In exactly two weeks, it will be my kids birthday party. We are planning to invite about 20 people. We tought about making sammies. 

My wife asked me to make sammies with ground ham.

If i make Canadian bacon, then ground it, would this work?

Thank you!!!


----------



## gary s

How old are the Kids ?    Hamburgers always go good and everybody like em.   Burgers and  Hot Dogs  

Me personally I wouldn't want to take my CB and grind it up not knowing if people will even like it. It will look like potted meat !!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

AlexQc said:


> I have a question about Canadian bacon.
> 
> In exactly two weeks, it will be my kids birthday party. We are planning to invite about 20 people. We tought about making sammies.
> 
> My wife asked me to make sammies with ground ham.
> 
> If i make Canadian bacon, then ground it, would this work?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Sure would work, Alex!!

It would be healthier than other cuts of Pork, because of how lean it is.

I would take it to at least 145° IT, but no more than 150° IT, and that should be Perfect.

Bear


----------



## siege

FWIW, Sportsman's Warehouse carries Morton's Tender Quick. After reading Bearcarver's awesome tutorial, I HAD to find some ! There is a pork loin Canadian Bacon in my future.
 Thanks Bear !


----------



## Bearcarver

siege said:


> FWIW, Sportsman's Warehouse carries Morton's Tender Quick. After reading Bearcarver's awesome tutorial, I HAD to find some ! There is a pork loin Canadian Bacon in my future.
> Thanks Bear !


That's Great, Siege!!

I hate to see people have to pay the high prices on the internet, and the shipping charges on top of that !!!

Just yell (PM) if you run into any questions!!

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0

I can get it in Northern VA at either Giant, Safeway or Harris Teeter


----------



## Bearcarver

Backyardboss said:


> Thanks Bear, Above and beyond!
> 
> Wegmans, coincidentally they just broke ground on one about 2 miles away, but that'll be a little while...
> 
> But as it would be, I am scheduled to roll up to Frednecksburg this week, maybe even tomorrow and there is one there. I'll be sure to check them out and I'll report back and post here.
> 
> That's actually enough to inspire me to make the trip, moreso than the work issue I have to tackle! haha
> 
> Many thanks.


Here ya go, BYB-----In case you didn't find a good place for TQ, you should check the 3 places "torp" found it (Below).

I didn't forget about you.

Bear


torp3t3d0 said:


> I can get it in Northern VA at either Giant, Safeway or Harris Teeter


Thank You for the Info!!

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0

Also at Wegmans, but I did not mention as there are only a few of them around....usually find out on the bottom shelf next to the Kosher salt.


----------



## alexqc

So i've tried your Canadian bacon step by step!

It is really good!! Girlfriend asked me a slice to taste it after it was out of the smoker. I think she would have ate it all of she could. She loved it!!

Here are some pics

Frying test












IMG_20150922_162302.jpg



__ alexqc
__ Sep 24, 2015






The result












IMG_20150923_214025.jpg



__ alexqc
__ Sep 24, 2015


















IMG_20150923_205059.jpg



__ alexqc
__ Sep 24, 2015






Thanks alot for this step by step recipe!!


----------



## Bearcarver

AlexQc said:


> So i've tried your Canadian bacon step by step!
> 
> It is really good!! Girlfriend asked me for a slice to taste it after it was out of the smoker. I think she would have ate it all if she could. She loved it!!
> 
> Thanks alot for this step by step recipe!!


Thanks Alex!!

I'm real glad you both liked it !!

Bear


----------



## freiesleben

Hi Bearcarver,

I have looked at several of your step by step guides and now I want to try your Canadian Bacon, but I would like to know if your guide can be followed if I will be cold smoking instead, as I will be frying the bacon before eating it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freiesleben said:


> Hi Bearcarver,
> 
> I have looked at several of your step by step guides and now I want to try your Canadian Bacon, but I would like to know if your guide can be followed if I will be cold smoking instead, as I will be frying the bacon before eating it.


Sure---The only thing you would change is the Smoking schedule.

However if you Smoke it to 145° IT, you can still heat it in the frying pan, but you don't have to get it to 145° (because it's already been there), and take the chance of burning it, because it's very lean & easy to burn.

That's what we had tonight---Heated up just enough to bubble a bit on each side.

I had 4 slices---Mrs Bear had 3----Roasted Reds & Corn on the side.

You should have been here!!!

Bear


----------



## freiesleben

Thanks Bearcarver, appreciated :)

I might however try the cold smoking first as I just bought my A-MAZE-N smoker :) Made cold smoked salmon Skandinavian style this weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freiesleben said:


> Thanks Bearcarver, appreciated :)
> 
> I might however try the cold smoking first as I just bought my A-MAZE-N smoker :) Made cold smoked salmon Skandinavian style this weekend.


I have used nothing but my AMNPS and my AMNS for smoke, for over 5 years, but the only thing I actually cold smoke is cheese.

Those Amazing Smokers are Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Bear just read this 1 question on what is tender quick and can I buy it at local stores going to PA next weekend Amish country.


----------



## dr k

Time to shop for my meat slicer Xmas gift.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Bear just read this 1 question on what is tender quick and can I buy it at local stores going to PA next weekend Amish country.


TQ is a pre-mixed cure, made by Morton's Salt Co.

I get mine at Wegman's Food Store. There are other stores that carry it.

It's a Whole lot cheaper getting it at a local store like that, than getting it from Morton's or any other on line site.

Here is what it is:

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-...g-and-pickling-salts/178/morton-tender-quick/

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Bear for sure going to try this in Sam's Club Friday they had hold boneless lions for $1.68 a lb. may be a little bit of work but it beats $7 lb. for bacon.  I all most always use apple wood in my smoking. It will give me something to that I can do in my somewhat useless body that can't do most of the things I use to. I have had 5 back operations and now have 10 vertebrae's bolted together with 2 rods and twenty screws. Oh well enough about my problems you have your own.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks Bear for sure going to try this in Sam's Club Friday they had hold boneless lions for $1.68 a lb. may be a little bit of work but it beats $7 lb. for bacon.  I all most always use apple wood in my smoking. It will give me something to that I can do in my somewhat useless body that can't do most of the things I use to. I have had 5 back operations and now have 10 vertebrae's bolted together with 2 rods and twenty screws. Oh well enough about my problems you have your own.


Yup---I gotta make some soon too---I'm almost out.

Boneless Pork Loin is the cheapest meat without feathers around my neck of the woods---By far!

Sorry to hear about your back!! That sounds painful !!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

You know how it is you do he best you can and just carry on and adapt. Last surgery 1/30/15 having trouble getting over this one but not as young as was with others this has been going on since 1994.

Question again do you cut the loin into smaller peace's when curing? Grew up on sugar cured meat that cured all winter hams bacon etc. home made scrapple sausage and lard.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> You know how it is you do he best you can and just carry on and adapt. Last surgery 1/30/15 having trouble getting over this one but not as young as was with others this has been going on since 1994.
> 
> Question again do you cut the loin into smaller peace's when curing? Grew up on sugar cured meat that cured all winter hams bacon etc. home made scrapple sausage and lard.


Yup---If you look at my CB Step by Steps, you'll see that I cut whole boneless Pork Loins into pieces that will fit nicely into 1 Gallon Ziplocks (usually about 10" or 11" long). One piece for each bag.

That way there's no competition in which piece is going to reabsorb the juices (including cure) that form in the bags.

Bear


----------



## freiesleben

BearCarvers, thank you so much for this great step by step guide, I have now managed to get both my cold smoked and hot smoked Canadian Bacon done.

My wife really likes the Canadian Bacon as well, and it is not as fatty as normal bacon.

Just a couple of pictures.













IMG_1703.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015


















IMG_1706.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015


















IMG_1708.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015






The hot smoked bacon:













IMG_1715.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015


----------



## pc farmer

Man that looks great.    Hot smoked?


----------



## Bearcarver

Freiesleben said:


> BearCarvers, thank you so much for this great step by step guide, I have now managed to get both my cold smoked and hot smoked Canadian Bacon done.
> 
> My wife really likes the Canadian Bacon as well, and it is not as fatty as normal bacon.


Thank You!!

I just looked at your Thread on this, and left you a comment---Looks Great !!

Keep up the Great Work!!

Bear


----------



## freiesleben

Once again, thank you so much Bear :)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Bear not coming to PA this weekend but found Tender Quick in our local Amish Market in Easton Md was $5.50 for 2 lbs is that about right.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Bear not coming to PA this weekend but found Tender Quick in our local Amish Market in Easton Md was $5.50 for 2 lbs is that about right.


That's a good price!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Probably about what it is around here by now.

On the Internet, you're lucky if you can get it for under $10 per 2 pound bag + Shipping!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Will I'm back some times people call me pita (pain in the a--) Today I bough 2 lions at Sam's Club still $1.68 lb. I have the TQ Brown Sugar and ready to try this. I have a Master Built 40" propane smoker any suggestions on your smoking schedule? I use cast iron pan in bottom to hold chips I get about 2 hours of smoke and usually get a good smoke ring in what I usually smoke. Thanks for your patients with me and hope to send pics when done.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Will I'm back some times people call me pita (pain in the a--) Today I bough 2 lions at Sam's Club still $1.68 lb. I have the TQ Brown Sugar and ready to try this. I have a Master Built 40" propane smoker any suggestions on your smoking schedule? I use cast iron pan in bottom to hold chips I get about 2 hours of smoke and usually get a good smoke ring in what I usually smoke. Thanks for your patients with me and hope to send pics when done.


I don't know anything about individual Gassers, but if you let me know what is the lowest smoker temp you can hold, I can make suggestions on your smoking schedule.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Bear pita is back! I have the lion rub done in the bag and in the frig. I light my smoker and had on as low as the dial would go and once it heated up in about 1/2 hour it was just shy of 225 left on about 2 hours and it held the temperature. I have seen some say use a needle value but I believe the flame any lower would be a blow situation.  I guess I will just have to ride to PA and have the master smoke it.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Bear pita is back! I have the lion rub done in the bag and in the frig. I light my smoker and had on as low as the dial would go and once it heated up in about 1/2 hour it was just shy of 225 left on about 2 hours and it held the temperature. I have seen some say use a needle value but I believe the flame any lower would be a blow situation.  I guess I will just have to ride to PA and have the master smoke it.


That's really high for your low. I think that needle valve would do the trick. I would look into it.

Meanwhile you could go with an AMNPS, without any heat for a few hours. Then get your Gasser to 225° or as low as you can, and take the loins to at least 145° IT, but no higher than 150° IT before pulling it.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Kind of what I thought you may suggest was to smoke and pull at 140 - 150 IT that's what I had been thinking too since I sent you my lowest degree reading to you. I always seem to get a 3/8 - 1/2 smoke ring with this smoker in the 11/2 hr. to 2 hr. smoking time that the chips last. the rub is working great drawing out the juice its looking good. Going to try and do some photos I'm not real good with computers may have to get my neighbor to help. Hey thanks for your patience and help its is greatly appreciated. My flame is so low now I think if I used the needle valve it would keep going out. May be able to crack door a little to. I use this smoker as an oven when doing pulled pork sales for our Lions club. We get the pulled pork in large chaffing pans and I heat it up in this smoker the thing will get up to over 350.


----------



## dr k

HalfSmoked said:


> Kind of what I thought you may suggest was to smoke and pull at 140 - 150 IT that's what I had been thinking too since I sent you my lowest degree reading to you. I always seem to get a 3/8 - 1/2 smoke ring with this smoker in the 11/2 hr. to 2 hr. smoking time that the chips last. the rub is working great drawing out the juice its looking good. Going to try and do some photos I'm not real good with computers may have to get my neighbor to help. Hey thanks for your patience and help its is greatly appreciated. My flame is so low now I think if I used the needle valve it would keep going out. May be able to crack door a little to. I use this smoker as an oven when doing pulled pork sales for our Lions club. We get the pulled pork in large chaffing pans and I heat it up in this smoker the thing will get up to over 350.


I like my smoke ring too!  I taste by look before I taste by tasting.  (it only looks good no taste difference, but I like it!)  I haven't used my Kamado since May when I got the MES40G1.  But the few briquettes in the chip tray with the AMNPS gives me a good ring.  You can get a ring in any smoker.  It's optional to many. 

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Anybody curing pork to make CB, don't be looking for a Smoke Ring-----The cure will make the whole thing look like a Smoke Ring.

Those who like meat because it looks good might as well eat the pictures in the magazines & Grocery Food Flyers. They look great, but they're all show too.

You won't find any Smoke Rings in any of my Step by Steps, including this one.

Also, FYI---My MES Books say :"Do not use Charcoal in chip burner".

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> Anybody curing pork to make CB, don't be looking for a Smoke Ring-----The cure will make the whole thing look like a Smoke Ring.
> 
> Those who like meat because it looks good might as well eat the pictures in the magazines & Grocery Food Flyers. They look great, but they're all show too.
> 
> You won't find any Smoke Rings in any of my Step by Steps, including this one.
> 
> Also, FYI---My MES Books say :"Do not use Charcoal in chip burner".
> 
> Bear


It is a full muscle chemical smoke ring from the nitrogen/nitrite/nitrate.  Just like the gas from the Co/No charcoal, wood etc.but it's not being cooked. So it goes all the way through over time in the fridge.   Instead of stopping at 170* during the low and slow cooking. 

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> It is a full muscle chemical smoke ring from the nitrogen/nitrite/nitrate.  Just like the gas from the Co/No charcoal, wood etc.but it's not being cooked. So it goes all the way through over time in the fridge.   Instead of stopping at 170* during the low and slow cooking.
> 
> -Kurt


Exactly!!

My point being when it's cured, no ring will be seen, because it has the same color all the way through, so a Smoke Ring discussion isn't needed in a Canadian Bacon Step by Step.

This thread is to help people to make their own Canadian Bacon.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Bear you need to add in your instructions to rotate the meat in the frig daily.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Bear you need to add in your instructions to rotate the meat in the frig daily.


Thanks for letting me know I didn't include that in this Step by Step.

I thought I had that noted in all of my Curing step by steps.

I edited it, and now it's in there.

Not to make excuses, but this one was delayed because Mrs Bear was in the Hospital getting a Pacemaker, right in the middle of this process.

So I might have not been myself at the time.

Bear


----------



## bladebuilder

Bear!! (God that odd to say, I get called that a lot!!) Figured I bump this thread and let you know I just started 26 pounds of Canadian back bacon!! Now for the anticlimactic 10 to 14 day wait... ;( Aint you figured a way to do this quicker?? ;) just kidding.

Love this simple recipe by the way, I do add sometimes, but this is simply... Bacon! Well done!


----------



## Bearcarver

Bladebuilder said:


> Bear!! (God that odd to say, I get called that a lot!!) Figured I bump this thread and let you know I just started 26 pounds of Canadian back bacon!! Now for the anticlimactic 10 to 14 day wait... ;( Aint you figured a way to do this quicker?? ;) just kidding.
> 
> Love this simple recipe by the way, I do add sometimes, but this is simply... Bacon! Well done!


Thank You Bubba!!!

26 pounds?!?!   That's about equal to the most CB I ever did in one smoke (3 full loins minus a couple pounds for Mrs Bear's Crockpot).

I'm glad you like my Step by Steps!!

Sorry about the Wait. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## grillfather

Great step by step! Awesome eats! Great job!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Good things take patience


----------



## Bearcarver

Grillfather said:


> Great step by step! Awesome eats! Great job!


Thank You Much!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bear just washed the meat and did 2 slice for salt taste test one for me and one for MS was great taste like piece cured ham cant wait to smoke it Thursday..


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Bear just washed the meat and did 2 slice for salt taste test one for me and one for MS was great taste like piece cured ham cant wait to smoke it Thursday..


Sounds Great !!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

AWSOME  AWSOME  AWSOME

Wow Bear well worth the wait I had to slice some this morning by hand had not got slicer out yet. Made sandwiches granddaughter (6 year old) already put in order for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> AWSOME  AWSOME  AWSOME
> 
> Wow Bear well worth the wait I had to slice some this morning by hand had not got slicer out yet. Made sandwiches granddaughter (6 year old) already put in order for tomorrow morning.


That's Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm real glad everybody liked it !!

I'll be watching for your thread----If you need help posting it, give me a Yell.

Bear


----------



## basher

1452296771395-360728726.jpg



__ basher
__ Jan 8, 2016





 I cured a small pork loin to try this out and the outside is kinda brown and inside pink should I he worried? Loin was Froze for awhile I just grabbed it outtakes the freezer to try this out


----------



## Bearcarver

basher said:


> 1452296771395-360728726.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ basher
> __ Jan 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cured a small pork loin to try this out and the outside is kinda brown and inside pink should I he worried? Loin was Froze for awhile I just grabbed it outtakes the freezer to try this out


No worry,

That's just from air getting to it. They all get that way.

Now if that color was the opposite----Brown in the middle & red on the outer part. That would mean the cure didn't get to the center (brown part).

Bear


----------



## basher

Thanks bear, I'll get to seasoning and throw it in the fridge overnight.


----------



## Bearcarver

basher said:


> Thanks bear, I'll get to seasoning and throw it in the fridge overnight.


That's Great !!

Just PM me if you run into a question, so I don't miss it.

Bear


----------



## basher

1452380104588-1123617798.jpg



__ basher
__ Jan 9, 2016






Sad size loin but looks delicious.


----------



## pignut hickory

Used Bear's Canadian Bacon recipe Cured for 10 days fried test on day 11 and Smoked..Don't think you can find a better Canadian recipe it turned out perfect..













Can..Bacon 001.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 26, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

pignut hickory said:


> Used Bear's Canadian Bacon recipe Cured for 10 days fried test on day 11 and Smoked..Don't think you can find a better Canadian recipe it turned out perfect..


Nice Job Pignut !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm real glad you like my CB Step by Step!!!

Keep up the Great Work!!

Bear


----------



## smokeymose

tropics said:


> Bear that is another Great step by step. I wish I could get TQ here without driving 40 miles 1 way.
> :points:


Amazing how things are available or not around this huge nation. Most major grocery chains here have TQ right there next to the Kosher and Pickling salts.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeyMose said:


> Amazing how things are available or not around this huge nation. Most major grocery chains here have TQ right there next to the Kosher and Pickling salts.


Exactly!!

Even here TQ is scarce.

We use 3 different Grocery Chains here, and none of them have TQ. My Son gets it for me at another store where they do their shopping.

Bear


----------



## loggie

Bearcarver taking loin out of freezer this is my next project thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Loggie said:


> Bearcarver taking loin out of freezer this is my next project thanks


That's Great !!

Any Questions on my Step by Step, send me a PM, so I don't miss it.

Bear


----------



## billyboy402

I am on my 9th day of curing, getting excited. Have some ribs in the fridge for your bacon on a stick, thought i had something like it , when i was stationed in Willow grove PA, but cannot remember. we shall see.


----------



## Bearcarver

BillyBoy402 said:


> I am on my 9th day of curing, getting excited. Have some ribs in the fridge for your bacon on a stick, thought i had something like it , when i was stationed in Willow grove PA, but cannot remember. we shall see.


That's Great, Billy!!!

Bacon-on-a-stick is one of my Favorites---Mighty Tasty Stuff!!!

Bear


----------



## gearjammer

Thanks Bear, I did it and it was veeeery good.

Points to you.

   Ed


----------



## Bearcarver

Gearjammer said:


> Thanks Bear, I did it and it was veeeery good.
> 
> Points to you.
> 
> Ed


Thank You Ed !!

Real Glad you enjoyed it !!

And Thanks for the response & the Points!

Bear


----------



## slotown

Bear, after 9 long days I broke out the pork loin and rinsed it, sliced through the middle and performed a fry test.  Sorry, no photos of the fry test.  I was too busy salivating and then eating it.  It is very hard to believe that this pork loin tasted so very good.

Dusted with onion powder, garlic, and CBP.  Let it sit overnight.  And now she is transforming into Canadian Bacon.













pork loin.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 28, 2017






Next time I will do two of these at the same time.  One of them may get sliced into 3/8 portions and frozen right after the cure, to be pan fried at a later date with destiny!


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> Bear, after 9 long days I broke out the pork loin and rinsed it, sliced through the middle and performed a fry test.  Sorry, no photos of the fry test.  I was too busy salivating and then eating it.  It is very hard to believe that this pork loin tasted so very good.
> 
> Dusted with onion powder, garlic, and CBP.  Let it sit overnight.  And now she is transforming into Canadian Bacon.
> 
> Next time I will do two of these at the same time.  One of them may get sliced into 3/8 portions and frozen right after the cure, to be pan fried at a later date with destiny!


No problem doing that.

I've tried it, but to me it has to have the Smoke Flavor too.

After Smoking, I like to lightly fry the slices before eating too.

If you liked the flavor from the Fry Test better than after smoking & frying, you can do that.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## ab canuck

That does look great, And it is on my list to do....


----------



## slotown

The cook process was almost an exact copy of your post to a degree. Pulled at 145 degrees.  













cb3.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 28, 2017






I had a pizza demanding Canadian bacon, so the small piece went to the slicer.













cb1.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 28, 2017






Of course being type And those slices have to be racked and stacked.













cb2.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 28, 2017






Oh yea these taste very good.  Tomorrow morning is eggs benedict time before church.


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> That does look great, And it is on my list to do....


Thanks!

Try it, You'll Love It !!

Bear


Slotown said:


> The cook process was almost an exact copy of your post to a degree. Pulled at 145 degrees.
> 
> I had a pizza demanding Canadian bacon, so the small piece went to the slicer.
> 
> Of course being type And those slices have to be racked and stacked.
> 
> Oh yea these taste very good.  Tomorrow morning is eggs benedict time before church.


Looks & Sounds Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!

LOL---Stacking makes for easier packing & freezing.

Bear


----------



## slotown

And this morning before church, the piece de resistance:













eb.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 29, 2017






I have a really good recipe for Eggs Benedict if anyone is interested I will post it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> And this morning before church, the piece de resistance:
> 
> I have a really good recipe for Eggs Benedict if anyone is interested I will post it.


That Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You should start a New Thread, and post pics with a Step by Step on your  "Eggs Benedict".

That would be Real Nice!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## slotown

I posted a new thread in the recipe forum under the "side dish" folder. I'll add the step by step next time I make them.


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> I posted a new thread in the recipe forum under the "side dish" folder. I'll add the step by step next time I make them.


----------



## allencutter

Hi JOHN


----------



## milkman55

After such a good experience with Bear's Extra Smoky Bacon, thought I would try the Canadian Bacon.  My wife already reminding me I need to make more bacon.

I bought two 3 lb pork loins at my local HEB.  I can do a lot better on price at Costco, but just not convenient today.

I measured out 3 TBS of TQ and 2 TBS of brown sugar for each loin.  Rubbed on the TQ followed by the brown sugar.  Each piece was 2 1/2" thick, so 5+2+3=10 days in the frig rotated daily.













IMG_0024.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Feb 27, 2017


















IMG_0025.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Feb 27, 2017






Into the MES 30 on March 9.


----------



## Bearcarver

milkman55 said:


> After such a good experience with Bear's Extra Smoky Bacon, thought I would try the Canadian Bacon. My wife already reminding me I need to make more bacon.
> 
> I bought two 3 lb pork loins at my local HEB. I can do a lot better on price at Costco, but just not convenient today.
> 
> I measured out 3 TBS of TQ and 2 TBS of brown sugar for each loin. Rubbed on the TQ followed by the brown sugar. Each piece was 2 1/2" thick, so 5+2+3=10 days in the frig rotated daily.
> 
> 
> Into the MES 30 on March 9.


Sounds Great, Milkman!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're in for a Treat !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## milkman55

OK, after 10 days of curing, 7 hrs in the MES30 with hickory and two days equalizing in the frig, we have the finished Canadian Bacon.   All sliced up with my new Chef Choice 609.  Don't know how to do it without a slicer anymore, made quick work of the bacon.  Next up is 6 slices each in my 7" vac sealer bags and into the freezer.

BTW, the flavor is amazing, especially the ends. [emoji]128512[/emoji]













IMG_0077.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_0078.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

milkman55 said:


> OK, after 10 days of curing, 7 hrs in the MES30 with hickory and two days equalizing in the frig, we have the finished Canadian Bacon. All sliced up with my new Chef Choice 609. Don't know how to do it without a slicer anymore, made quick work of the bacon. Next up is 6 slices each in my 7" vac sealer bags and into the freezer.
> 
> BTW, the flavor is amazing, especially the ends. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


Looks Great, Milkman!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you like it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My Son steals the ends----The Bacon Ends are even better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bus1982

I have a 2 pound loin curing in the fridge now. I rubbed with TQ and raw sugar that I saw in another thread. Mine is 2" thick so I am curing for 6 days. I will do the salt test Friday night and let the pellicle form in the fridge until Saturday morning and smoke Saturday. After the smoke what is the purpose of 44 hours in the fridge? Also, I don't have a slicer, so I'm hoping that I can slice by hand with a good sharp knife after 4 hours in the freezer. My plan is to smoke until fully cooked so we can just grab a couple of slices out of the fridge each morning and slap it onto an egg sandwich before work. How long will it keep in the fridge? Any other advice you can think of? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bearcarver

bus1982 said:


> I have a 2 pound loin curing in the fridge now. I rubbed with TQ and raw sugar that I saw in another thread. Mine is 2" thick so I am curing for 6 days. I will do the salt test Friday night and let the pellicle form in the fridge until Saturday morning and smoke Saturday. After the smoke what is the purpose of 44 hours in the fridge? Also, I don't have a slicer, so I'm hoping that I can slice by hand with a good sharp knife after 4 hours in the freezer. My plan is to smoke until fully cooked so we can just grab a couple of slices out of the fridge each morning and slap it onto an egg sandwich before work. How long will it keep in the fridge? Any other advice you can think of? Thanks in advance!


Most tips are in my first post on this thread;

However as for the number of days, I would sooner see you cure for about 9 days, so make sure you cut the thickest piece in half & check to be sure the cure got to the center---The pink should go all the way to the center, without any Gray/brown in the center.

Years ago I sliced my Cured & Smoked meats sooner, but I got delayed one time, and found that 38 to 48 hours in the fridge lets the flavor spread & get mellow.

I tried another day, and found Zero difference, so I like 38 to 48 hours after smoking, for slicing.

If you're going to slice by hand, I would try it after 2 to 3 hours in the freezer, instead of 4 hours.

Try to take the IT to at least 145° for safety, but try not to go much over 150°. We used to go to 160° in the old days, and that was too Dry.

It keeps in the fridge about as long as processed Lunchmeat---About 5 days or so. Any longer Freeze it. That's one of the reasons I do them in small packs.

Bear


----------



## bus1982

Bearcarver said:


> Most tips are in my first post on this thread;
> 
> However as for the number of days, I would sooner see you cure for about 9 days, so make sure you cut the thickest piece in half & check to be sure the cure got to the center---The pink should go all the way to the center, without any Gray/brown in the center.
> 
> Years ago I sliced my Cured & Smoked meats sooner, but I got delayed one time, and found that 38 to 48 hours in the fridge lets the flavor spread & get mellow.
> I tried another day, and found Zero difference, so I like 38 to 48 hours after smoking, for slicing.
> 
> If you're going to slice by hand, I would try it after 2 to 3 hours in the freezer, instead of 4 hours.
> 
> Try to take the IT to at least 145° for safety, but try not to go much over 150°. We used to go to 160° in the old days, and that was too Dry.
> 
> It keeps in the fridge about as long as processed Lunchmeat---About 5 days or so. Any longer Freeze it. That's one of the reasons I do them in small packs.
> 
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear. I will let it cure a couple of extra days for safety. I didn't think about letting the smoke flavor mellow. I learned that with the first batch of cheese I did. The second batch I left in the fridge for a few days and it was a much more mild smoke flavor.


----------



## bus1982

This is after 10 days of curing, looks gray to me. What are your thoughts? If it is under cured it is garbage right?













20170815_122104.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Aug 15, 2017


















20170815_122108.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Aug 15, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

bus1982 said:


> This is after 10 days of curing, looks gray to me. What are your thoughts? If it is under cured it is garbage right?


It looks fine-----The interior is Pink, showing it's cured. If it wasn't cured to center there would be a Gray/brown area in the center.

That non-Pink you see is the outside---It gets that way after curing from Air or whatever, but if the center is cured, the outside would also have to be, because the cure went through there to get to the center.

Looks like you're good to go !!

Bear


----------



## jeffb0721

Bear - Just wanted to stop in and say I've made your belly bacon (Extra smokey step by step) and the CB in this one with great success. Rave reviews from everyone I share my bacon and CB with. I even received the Wife stamp of pre-approval to make anything you come up with because we know it will be good. Just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to make the tutorials for newbies like me.


----------



## bus1982

Here are the long awaited pictures from my first CB! The wife loved the flavor, so this will be a regular thing! Due to electrical problems with my MES I had to smoke on my little portable charcoal grill which did surprisingly well! You will see my set up in the pictures 













20170815_122015.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Aug 18, 2017


















20170815_122108.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Aug 18, 2017


















20170815_131317.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Aug 18, 2017





Fry test! Wanted to fry it all instead of waiting to smoke! 













20170815_185620.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Aug 18, 2017





Smoke set up, charcoal in the back with a tray of cherry wood chips. In the tube I had hickory pellets from Amazen. Pulled the bacon off between 145 & 150 IT after about 3 hours. 













20170815_214542.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Aug 18, 2017


















20170817_184642.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Aug 18, 2017





All packed up with some left out for dinner last night and breakfast this morning! 

Thanks again for your help Bear! We enjoy your tutorials!


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeffb0721 said:


> Bear - Just wanted to stop in and say I've made your belly bacon (Extra smokey step by step) and the CB in this one with great success. Rave reviews from everyone I share my bacon and CB with. I even received the Wife stamp of pre-approval to make anything you come up with because we know it will be good. Just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to make the tutorials for newbies like me.


That's Great !!  Thank You Jeff !

I Appreciate you stopping by to let me know. Things like this make my Day.

Bear


bus1982 said:


> Here are the long awaited pictures from my first CB! The wife loved the flavor, so this will be a regular thing! Due to electrical problems with my MES I had to smoke on my little portable charcoal grill which did surprisingly well! You will see my set up in the pictures
> Fry test! Wanted to fry it all instead of waiting to smoke!
> Smoke set up, charcoal in the back with a tray of cherry wood chips. In the tube I had hickory pellets from Amazen. Pulled the bacon off between 145 & 150 IT after about 3 hours.


Nice Job, Bus!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You did Great !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you get your MES fixed soon---If you liked 3 hours of smoke from a Grill, you'll go nuts over a longer smoke from your MES & an AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## bus1982

That was the plan originally. Oh well, what's life without the occasional bump in the road?!


----------



## Bearcarver

bus1982 said:


> That was the plan originally. Oh well, *what's life without the occasional bump in the road?!*


Exactly !!

Makes it interesting!!

Bear


----------



## jc1947

Awesome, SGT


----------



## Bearcarver

jc1947 said:


> Awesome, SGT




Thanks Ole Buddy!!
Good to see ya!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bear , your Canadian bacon thread was my first adventure into cured meats , and where I learned proper use of TQ . 
Been doing them for about 3 years now . The results are fantastic . Thanks !


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Bear , your Canadian bacon thread was my first adventure into cured meats , and where I learned proper use of TQ .
> Been doing them for about 3 years now . The results are fantastic . Thanks !



That looks Great, Chopsaw!!
I'm glad it's working good for you & you're all enjoying Great Cured & Smoked Meats!!!

Bear


----------



## Ranger619

Along with a 9 pound pork belly, I trimmed up a nice pork loin from Costco and it is curing per the recipe/instructions on this thread.  Cut into 3 pieces and each in a gallon ziploc.  Rotated/massaged them this morning and they are already starting to firm up a bit.  I plan to cure for 10 days and then smoke in my MES 30 with AMNPS.  I'm toying with the idea of smoking one of them to about 140F and then putting it in a bag and using my Annova Sous Vide to take it to 145F for a few hours.  Thoughts or experiences with the sous vide option?

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver

Ranger619 said:


> Along with a 9 pound pork belly, I trimmed up a nice pork loin from Costco and it is curing per the recipe/instructions on this thread.  Cut into 3 pieces and each in a gallon ziploc.  Rotated/massaged them this morning and they are already starting to firm up a bit.  I plan to cure for 10 days and then smoke in my MES 30 with AMNPS.  I'm toying with the idea of smoking one of them to about 140F and then putting it in a bag and using my Annova Sous Vide to take it to 145F for a few hours.  Thoughts or experiences with the sous vide option?
> 
> Scott




Hmmm, I don't see a benefit with changing to SV for the last 5°.
I could see Cold Smoking it or Warm Smoking it to between 100° and 110° IT to get some good smoke flavor. Then SV it, using 145° for a few hours, until the IT hits 145°. After hours of Smoking, I wouldn't SV it for too many hours, or it could suck too much moisture out of it. I would recommend SV it Just long enough to get it to 145° for awhile.

Bear


----------



## Ranger619

Good point.  I think I'll experiment with 1 out of the 3...

Scott


----------



## kit s

bearcarver said:


> *Canadian Bacon Dry Cured*  (Step by Step)
> 
> 
> About a month ago I ran out of Canadian Bacon, so I waited for the Christmas Week sales.
> I got an 11.24 LB Pork Loin @ $1.89 LB.
> I also got 5 “Choice” Prime Ribs about 5 to 6 LBS each ($7.99 LB).
> Then I had the bones trimmed off of the Prime Ribs, with about an extra inch of meat left on the bones, for some Awesome Meaty Beef Dino Ribs in my future!!!
> My whole bill was $253——Not bad for a years worth of Great eating.
> 
> *NOTE:* The following is how I do this particular Smoke. You can do it this way, or many other ways.
> I'm posting this in Step by Step form in case anyone would like to follow it.
> 
> 
> *So back to my Pork Loin Adventure:*
> First of all, Mrs Bear wanted some Pork Loin for her crock-pot to make Pork & Sauerkraut (New Year's Day).
> I wanted to cure the rest, so that worked out perfectly.
> I cut two pieces of Loin, that would each fit in my Gallon Size Zip-locks.
> The piece that was left was for Mrs Bear's Crock-Pot.
> 
> *Prepping (Day #1):*
> Weigh pieces to be cured.
> Weigh proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece of Pork Loin—1/2 ounce (One TBS) per pound.
> Rub TQ on first, trying to get it distributed evenly all over the piece of meat it was measured for.
> Rub on about 2 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound of meat, and put the piece of meat in the bag.
> *Note: *We fold the top of the bag over, like a pants cuff, so no salt or sugar grains get in the zipper parts.
> *Also: Any cure that falls off before getting into the bag, I pick up & put in the bag, with the piece of meat it was designated to be with. That will ensure that the proper amount of cure will be with each piece of meat during the curing stage.*
> 
> *Calculating curing time:*
> The method I use for calculating curing time is simple.
> Measure the thickest spot of all of the pieces of meat you plan to cure.
> Figure how many "half inches" there are in that measurement.
> Add 2 to that number. That will be the minimum time that I would cure that piece of meat.
> Then I personally like to add 2 or 3 more days to be extra safe (you can't over-cure, but you can under-cure).
> Example:
> My thickest piece was 2 1/2 inches. There are 5 "Half inches" in 2 1/2".
> So that would be 5 Days plus 2 days = 7 days minimum curing time.
> Then I always add 2 or 3 days to that, so I planned on curing this stuff for 10 days.
> *Note: I Never cure for less than 7 days.*
> 
> Don't forget to flip the curing packages over every day to give both sides an equal turn laying in the juices.
> Meanwhile Mrs Bear went into the hospital, and was still there on my 10th day.
> Two extra days won't hurt, so I waited until Sunday after she came home, which was actually 12 days in cure.
> 
> *Day #13:*
> Rinse the pieces off well, and pat dry with paper towels.
> I cut a slice out of the middle of the thickest piece to see if the cure went all the way to center.
> Then I did a Fry-Test to make sure it wasn't too salty. It was perfect.
> So I patted the pieces dry with a lot of paper towels (Mrs Bear says I should buy a paper towel company!!)
> Then I sprinkled some CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on each piece, and put the pieces on the Grill rack, without touching each other.
> Then into the fridge uncovered over night for the pellicle to begin forming.
> If you don't have fridge space, you can put in your smoker for an hour or two at about 130˚, before adding the smoke. This should form a pellicle.
> Or you can put the pieces in front of a fan for a couple hours to form that pellicle.
> 
> *Day #14 (Smoking Day---Using MES 40):*
> 6:30 AM-------------------------Pre-Heat Smoker to 150°.
> 7:00 AM-------------------------Put loaded grill on second position, with top exhaust vent open fully, without smoke, to finish forming pellicle.
> 7:30 AM————————-Load my AMNS with Hickory Sawdust & light one end.
> 7:45 AM————————-Put AMNS on bars to the left of Chip Burning Assembly.
> 2:00 PM-------------------------Bump heat to 170° (Internal Temps were at about 130° at this time).
> 4:00 PM————————-Bump to 190°——Sawdust all burned out.
> 6:00 PM————————-Wanting to get to 145° IT minimum, I hit IT 149° and 151°. Pull pieces & bring in to cool.
> 
> Allow to cool to about 100° before wrapping in plastic wrap, and putting in fridge for R & R.
> Leave in Fridge for 44 hours.
> Put in freezer for 4 hours before slicing makes the slicing work much better.
> I got 144 slices (1/8” Thick), plus a little bowl of ends.
> I Vacuum packed 16 packs of 9 slices in each for freezing, and gave a Baggie of ends to my Son & kept one for myself.
> 
> The next morning I fried up some ends lightly with a couple eggs, and the taste was Fantastic!!
> 
> 
> That's all I can think of right now----Enjoy the Views!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victim for today is the large Pork Loin in the very back of this Christmas Week score I made.
> In the middle are 5 “Choice” Prime Ribs.
> On both ends are the bones I had sliced from the Prime Ribs, with about an extra inch of meat on each for some Meaty Beef Ribs:
> View attachment 339844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cured hunks of Pork Loin, with the center sliced out for salt fry test & to see the cure went all the way to center:
> View attachment 339845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer Look——Note the slice on top is pink all the way to center showing complete cure:
> View attachment 339846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Fry Test——MMMMMmmmmmm——Oh Yeah!!
> View attachment 339847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasoned & ready for smoking:
> View attachment 339848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh out of Smoker:
> View attachment 339849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 44 hours in fridge and 4 hours in freezer——Ready for slicing:
> View attachment 339850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slicing started (and some tasting):
> View attachment 339851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sliced up into 144 slices (1/8” thick), and a bowl of ends:
> View attachment 339853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bagged up——16 packs of 9 slices each for freezer, and 2 baggies of ends (one for me & one for my Son):
> View attachment 339854


Bear question what is CBP you sprinkle on CB
Kit


----------



## Bearcarver

kit s said:


> Bear question what is CBP you sprinkle on CB
> Kit



Hi Kit,
That would be Cracked Black Pepper (CBP), with the onion Powder & Garlic Powder. Just light coatings, so it doesn't end up falling off.

Bear


----------



## kit s

oH...LOL ...seeing what it is , well duh somebody smack me please.:D


----------



## Bearcarver

kit s said:


> oH...LOL ...seeing what it is , well duh somebody smack me please.:D




LOL---No need---That is probably the #1 question I answer the most often.

Bear


----------



## Neo

Outstanding step-by-step Bear, I may just need to go check out the loins tomorrow.


----------



## ksprairie

Bearcarver said:


> *Day #13:*
> Rinse the pieces off well, and pat dry with paper towels.
> I cut a slice out of the middle of the thickest piece to see if the cure went all the way to center.
> Then I did a Fry-Test to make sure it wasn't too salty. It was perfect.



Bearcarver,
I cured a pork loin according to your Canadian Bacon Dry Cured step by step. I put the TQ on the evening of 1/13/19 so today is day 11.  I rinsed one portion of it and sliced it in half to check to see if the cure went to the center.  The color is pink, and the corner area above the fat seem is a darker bright red. Can you take a look at the picture and let me know if you think this looks ok?
In this picture the pork loin is sitting on top of the beef bottom round that is on day 14 of your Dried Beef step by step recipe.  That looks like it matches the color of one of your pictures.
It has been over a year since I have cured and smoked anything, so I could use some back up here for peace of mind.
I am rinsing, drying and applying seasoning tonight and smoking tomorrow.  As long as the meats look ok, that is!
Thanks for looking!
KSprairie


----------



## Bearcarver

ksprairie said:


> View attachment 386354
> 
> 
> Bearcarver,
> I cured a pork loin according to your Canadian Bacon Dry Cured step by step. I put the TQ on the evening of 1/13/19 so today is day 11.  I rinsed one portion of it and sliced it in half to check to see if the cure went to the center.  The color is pink, and the corner area above the fat seem is a darker bright red. *Can you take a look at the picture and let me know if you think this looks ok?*
> In this picture the pork loin is sitting on top of the beef bottom round that is on day 14 of your Dried Beef step by step recipe.  That looks like it matches the color of one of your pictures.
> It has been over a year since I have cured and smoked anything, so I could use some back up here for peace of mind.
> I am rinsing, drying and applying seasoning tonight and smoking tomorrow.  As long as the meats look ok, that is!
> Thanks for looking!
> KSprairie




I would gladly take a look at the Pic & give you my opinion, but you forgot to add the pic to this post.
However I'm guessing it's the typical color difference that we often see in Pork Loin---->> Two different shades of Pink, separated by a clearly defined line.
Without seeing the Pics, I would say as long as the colors are "Pink & Red", you're OK. If there is some Gray or Brown--Not so good. However I'd like to see the Pictures.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Neo said:


> Outstanding step-by-step Bear, I may just need to go check out the loins tomorrow.




Thank You Neo!!
Sorry I'm late, but I just noticed this comment.

Bear


----------



## ksprairie

Bearcarver,
I can see the picture I uploaded, it’s right above my text in the above post.  Can you see it now?  If not, I don’t know what I did wrong....


----------



## ksprairie

I will try upload the pictures again.....

Pork loins sitting on top of the beef.










Pork loin below


----------



## Bearcarver

I can see them both now:
They look Great---The Beef looks exactly like it should, and like mine always look.
And the Pork Loin shows no uncured area, and the color difference is like I said above----It's separated by a white line between two different densities of meat. It all looks Fine.

Below is a Pic I found long ago to show what you don't want to see:
The pink is cured, and the Brownish Gray in the center is not cured:


----------



## maplenut

ksprairie said:


> I will try upload the pictures again.....
> 
> Pork loins sitting on top of the beef.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386407
> 
> 
> 
> Pork loin below
> View attachment 386406


I had the same question when I did my 1st Canadian bacon cure. There is the unknown of what to expect when you cut it in half since we never have done it before(don't want to get ill)

But once I was shown those same pics from Bear Carver now I have no worries.

Good luck with the smoke.


----------



## ksprairie

maplenut said:


> I had the same question when I did my 1st Canadian bacon cure. There is the unknown of what to expect when you cut it in half since we never have done it before(don't want to get ill)



Maplenut, 
Exactly! Those two colors kinda throw you off when you first see them.  Thanks!


----------



## ksprairie

Bearcarver said:


> They look Great---The Beef looks exactly like it should, and like mine always look.
> And the Pork Loin shows no uncured area, and the color difference is like I said above----It's separated by a white line between two different densities of meat. It all looks Fine.



 Thanks Bearcarver!! That’s what I was hoping to hear. . 
The picture of the uncured meat is so helpful!! I have wondered what it would look like if the cure did not get through to the center. Now I know. . That does not look good.

I smoked everything this morning, started about 6:30am and pulled them off at 6 pm.  The pork was right around 150-160 and the beef was 160ish.  They are cooling now, but I grabbed one of each and cut off a few slices.  Mighty tasty!! Thanks SO much for your step by steps and your advice. It is so valuable.
We are going to be enjoying this meat for awhile-  if I can get it sliced, packaged, then stashed out of site in the freezer.  My boys have already asked if I will make “chipped beef on toast” tomorrow. It’s a favorite!  I just took 2 loaves of bread outa the oven so we are set.
Thanks again!

8# beef bottom round, 9# pork loin


----------



## chopsaw

You nailed it . That Beef Has me drooling .


----------



## ksprairie

chopsaw said:


> You nailed it . That Beef Has me drooling .


Thanks!!!


----------



## Wadedc

I have tried this and it turned out great!  How long can I keep it in the fridge before it spoils?

Wade


----------



## Bearcarver

Wadedc said:


> I have tried this and it turned out great!  How long can I keep it in the fridge before it spoils?
> 
> Wade



That's Great, Wade!!
You can keep it in the Fridge at least as long as store bought Bacon.
I never tried longer than 5 or 6 days, because it gets eaten quicker than that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@ponzLL ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## OldFartFarmer

can i substitute pink salt#1 in place of the Morton salt,
as i have it on hand
Id like to try this,
and if so is it 1-tsp per pound of pork? (memory lockup)


----------



## Bearcarver

OldFartFarmer said:


> can i substitute pink salt#1 in place of the Morton salt,
> as i have it on hand
> Id like to try this,
> and if so is it 1-tsp per pound of pork? (memory lockup)




I don't use Pink Salt, but I believe that's 1tsp for 5 pounds.
However I don't personally recommend Dry Curing with Pink Salt.
You can't substitute Cure #1 for TQ, however you can make CB with Cure #1 using "Pops" recipe. Do a search---It's all over this forum.

My Curing Step by Steps are only for those who use TQ.

Bear


----------



## OldFartFarmer

Thank you


----------



## OldFartFarmer

ordered me some TQ a few minutes ago,


----------



## Bearcarver

@DrewJ ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter

Again a big thanks for your recipe. Always a huge hit with friends and family. This latest 27 pound batch takes me to 341 pounds made in the last 5 years. 
Makes great Christmas gifts. My golf cart guy likes it so much he trades me parts and accessories for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Bearcarver

doubles shooter said:


> Again a big thanks for your recipe. Always a huge hit with friends and family. This latest 27 pound batch takes me to 341 pounds made in the last 5 years.
> Makes great Christmas gifts. My golf cart guy likes it so much he trades me parts and accessories for pennies on the dollar.
> View attachment 409296
> View attachment 409297




And it's a Beautiful Job you did !!
341 pounds??---Wow!!
I love that you left that little Fat Cap on---Great Flavor!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s

WoW !!  Looks great, BUT ........   I think you have way to much , you could sent me a pound or ten !!

Gary


----------



## olecrosseyes

I see a lot of you paying .49 through .79 per pound for pork loins. Only one of our grocery stores within a local chain had a meat sale last Oct. I spent a dollar a pound on a packer loin, was this too expensive?


----------



## Bearcarver

olecrosseyes said:


> I see a lot of you paying .49 through .79 per pound for pork loins. Only one of our grocery stores within a local chain had a meat sale last Oct. I spent a dollar a pound on a packer loin, was this too expensive?




Best price I can remember ever getting around here was $1.49 for Pork Loin. (Any size)

Bear


----------



## olecrosseyes

I was joking as I purchased 3 of them along with 4.99 for whole boneless ribeyes, (2 of them) Bone-in whole pork shoulders .87 X's 2, Spare ribs .98 X's3. Then 10lb box of bacon ends and pieces (I use these for ground beef and ground deer, grind all of my own) for 10.00.

Later I found out that the ribeyes were select's so I wet aged them for 60 days then cut and vacuumed  all of them for the freezer.

I came to understand that this was an annual event, don't know how I missed it before!

Anyhoo, that is why I'm asking about CB and the process here. 1st time for CB.


----------



## Bearcarver

olecrosseyes said:


> I was joking as I purchased 3 of them along with 4.99 for whole boneless ribeyes, (2 of them) Bone-in whole pork shoulders .87 X's 2, Spare ribs .98 X's3. Then 10lb box of bacon ends and pieces (I use these for ground beef and ground deer, grind all of my own) for 10.00.
> 
> Later I found out that the ribeyes were select's so I wet aged them for 60 days then cut and vacuumed  all of them for the freezer.
> 
> I came to understand that this was an annual event, don't know how I missed it before!
> 
> Anyhoo, that is why I'm asking about CB and the process here. 1st time for CB.




Boneless Pork Loins is the only Pork around here that we can get at a decent price.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

whistlepig
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## whistlepig

Bearcarver said:


> whistlepig
> ---Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you! I love Canadian bacon and not only is it expensive in the store I think yours would taste much better. Do you ever smoke your Canadian bacon rather than fry?


----------



## Bearcarver

whistlepig said:


> Thank you! I love Canadian bacon and not only is it expensive in the store I think yours would taste much better. Do you ever smoke your Canadian bacon rather than fry?




All of my Canadian Bacon gets between 10 & 12 hours of Smoking.
The "Frying" before eating is just to warm it up, and not necessary, because it's already been to 145° IT.

Bear


----------



## whistlepig

Bearcarver said:


> All of my Canadian Bacon gets between 10 & 12 hours of Smoking.
> The "Frying" before eating is just to warm it up, and not necessary, because it's already been to 145° IT.
> Sorry, I didn’t finish reading all of your recipe TV
> Bear





Bearcarver said:


> All of my Canadian Bacon gets between 10 & 12 hours of Smoking.
> The "Frying" before eating is just to warm it up, and not necessary, because it's already been to 145° IT.
> 
> Bear



Sorry, I don’t finish reading all of your recipe before asking.


----------



## Bearcarver

whistlepig said:


> Sorry, I don’t finish reading all of your recipe before asking.




No problem. I just answered so nobody else gets confused.
All of my Bacons now get One Full AMNPS worth of smoke, which takes 10 to 12 hours to burn out.

Bear


----------



## whistlepig

Cured a loin with Tender Quick and brown sugar for 6 days and it's in the smoker now. First try. Won't be able to slice and eat until tomorrow afternoon. Just wondering what the affect of under curing would be.


----------



## Bearcarver

whistlepig said:


> Cured a loin with Tender Quick and brown sugar for 6 days and it's in the smoker now. First try. Won't be able to slice and eat until tomorrow afternoon. Just wondering what the affect of under curing would be.



As long as you do a short hot smoke to at least 145° IT, undercuring  shouldn't hurt anything.

Bear


----------



## whistlepig

This is Bearcavers recipe. I like home made Canadian bacon, cheese, and egg English muffins through the week.  I thought I could do better that the packaged Canadian bacon from the grocery. And I did by a bunch. This was well worth the effort.


----------



## Bearcarver

whistlepig said:


> This is Bearcavers recipe. I like home made Canadian bacon, cheese, and egg English muffins through the week.  I thought I could do better that the packaged Canadian bacon from the grocery. And I did by a bunch. This was well worth the effort.




Nice Job Whistle!!
Good Stuff---Love It!
Like.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter

Finished another 28 pounds of loin today. We love the stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yours Looks Awesome, Doubles!!!
Nice Job, and Thanks for Showing!
I love that yours have a little Fat Cap on them---Mine are always too Lean.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Looks great  . Leave one un-sliced if it's not to late . Double smoke it like a ham . Makes a great supper item .


----------



## doubles shooter

chopsaw said:


> Looks great  . Leave one un-sliced if it's not to late . Double smoke it like a ham . Makes a great supper item .


Wow. What a great idea. They are still unsliced.


Bearcarver said:


> Yours Looks Awesome, Doubles!!!
> Nice Job, and Thanks for Showing!
> I love that yours have a little Fat Cap on them---Mine are always too Lean.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear. I like a good fat cap too. These were a bit lean compared to my usual, but still taste great.


----------



## chopsaw

Here ya go ,, 





						Double smoked Loin ham .
					

Posted a thread the other day about double smoking a loin , and made a BBQ ham sandwich from it . Came out really good , so drove to the bottom of the freezer and found another one . Was home alone yesterday , so did this for my supper . Used apple pellets with the tube , in the mailbox of the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokedout13

My second attempt at some dry cured candian bacon turned out amazing! Thanks Bear for the recipe! Kids were eating it up as I sliced it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Smokedout!!!
That Pile Ought to last you for awhile!!
Watch those Young Fingers!!

Bear


----------



## olecrosseyes

smokedout13 said:


> My second attempt at some dry cured candian bacon turned out amazing! Thanks Bear for the recipe! Kids were eating it up as I sliced it.


Did you use a heritage bread of hog for the loin? It appears to have a lot of the dark meat in it.


----------



## smokedout13

olecrosseyes said:


> Did you use a heritage bread of hog for the loin? It appears to have a lot of the dark meat in it.



I didn't I happened to grab it at Costco one day I was there


----------



## Smokin' Penguin

Hey 

 Bearcarver
  - I'm putting a cured loin on tomorrow to smoke. It's a little "long" on the cure time (life, ya'know?) but I was wondering...

assuming the pork is fully cured (it is, I checked) - is there any reason to take it to 145+ IT, or can it be "cold" smoked since the smoke is just for flavor anyway, and the bacon gets pan fried before eating.

another question - my first batch I used hickory for smoke and it was fantastic. Have you ever tried maple?

thanks!


----------



## olecrosseyes

If I may, "I" believe as long as the finished temp before consumed is at least 145 degrees internal?  
This is just my own thoughts, not science.
And now I bow to those that know.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin' Penguin said:


> Hey
> 
> Bearcarver
> - I'm putting a cured loin on tomorrow to smoke. It's a little "long" on the cure time (life, ya'know?) but I was wondering...
> 
> assuming the pork is fully cured (it is, I checked) - is there any reason to take it to 145+ IT, or can it be "cold" smoked since the smoke is just for flavor anyway, and the bacon gets pan fried before eating.
> 
> another question - my first batch I used hickory for smoke and it was fantastic. Have you ever tried maple?
> 
> thanks!




Like already said above, As long as it gets to 145° sometime before anybody eats it, you'll be fine.
On the Maple, I've tried Maple, Cherry, Oak, etc, but I always go back to Hickory. It's the only good tasting Wood that is strong enough for my taste.

Bear


----------



## Cody_Mack

Bearcarver said:


> *Prepping (Day #1):*
> Weigh pieces to be cured.
> Weigh proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece of Pork Loin—1/2 ounce (One TBS) per pound.





 Bearcarver
, will you please explain this measurement? I am reading lots of different posts and methods before I do my first, and I want to fully understand the formulas. I didn't see where you said what each piece of Pork Loin weighed, but the One TBS per pound is throwing me off. From what I have learned so far, with 1/2 ounce you can cure about 12.5 pounds of meat.

Rick


----------



## pineywoods

Cody_Mack said:


> Bearcarver
> , will you please explain this measurement? I am reading lots of different posts and methods before I do my first, and I want to fully understand the formulas. I didn't see where you said what each piece of Pork Loin weighed, but the One TBS per pound is throwing me off. From what I have learned so far, with 1/2 ounce you can cure about 12.5 pounds of meat.
> 
> Rick




Rick I'm sure 

 Bearcarver
 will get back to you on this when he sees it. You have to look at what type of cure is being used and get the right formula for that type of cure. I believe if you look Bearcarver is using Tenderquick as the cure in this post and the amount called for per pound is very different then Cure #1 which has a lot of different names. You can figure out which cure your using and what the proper amount of cure per lb is but ALWAYS double check the bag or container your using's directions to make sure your using the proper amount per pound of that cure before actually using it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Cody_Mack said:


> Bearcarver
> , will you please explain this measurement? I am reading lots of different posts and methods before I do my first, and I want to fully understand the formulas. I didn't see where you said what each piece of Pork Loin weighed, but the One TBS per pound is throwing me off. From what I have learned so far, with 1/2 ounce you can cure about 12.5 pounds of meat.
> 
> Rick




Sorry Rick!
I would have gotten back sooner, but I was without power & Internet for most of the Weekend.
Like Piney said, you have to pay attention to the type of cure being used.
I use "Morton's Tender Quick" which calls for different amounts than the other cures out there.  Amounts of various "Cure #1" cures used are much different.

For Dry Curing Meats with Tender Quick:
Whole Meats, like Bacon, Dried Beef, Canadian Bacon, etc.--1/2 ounce per 1 Lb of meat.
Ground Meats for sausage type items---1/4 ounce per LB of meat.

Bear


----------



## Cody_Mack

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry Rick!
> I would have gotten back sooner, but I was without power & Internet for most of the Weekend.
> Like Piney said, you have to pay attention to the type of cure being used.
> I use "Morton's Tender Quick" which calls for different amounts than the other cures out there.  Amounts of various "Cure #1" cures used are much different.
> 
> For Dry Curing Meats with Tender Quick:
> Whole Meats, like Bacon, Dried Beef, Canadian Bacon, etc.--1/2 ounce per 1 Lb of meat.
> Ground Meats for sausage type items---1/4 ounce per LB of meat.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear. I am also reading that for thicker pieces of meat like pork loin, injection is desirable. But obviously that is not practical or even possible with a dry cure, huh? Your thoughts on that?

I really should start with a wet cure for my first go at it, but I simply do not have ideal refrigerator space or container that will fit at the moment. 

Rick


----------



## Bearcarver

Cody_Mack said:


> Thanks Bear. I am also reading that for thicker pieces of meat like pork loin, injection is desirable. But obviously that is not practical or even possible with a dry cure, huh? Your thoughts on that?
> 
> I really should start with a wet cure for my first go at it, but I simply do not have ideal refrigerator space or container that will fit at the moment.
> 
> Rick




A lot of guys inject anything over 2" thick, even when Dry Curing.
However I never had trouble with anything under 3" thick, so I don't inject unless it's over 3" thick.  Things like Dried Beef & Pork Loin, if it's over 3" thick, I have been cutting them in half & curing them separate, so instead of having one piece 4" thick, I'd have 2 pieces 2" thick, and no injecting needed.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

smokingit
 ---Thank You for the Like.
Appreciate That.

Bear


----------



## smokingit

Bearcarver said:


> smokingit
> ---Thank You for the Like.
> Appreciate That.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bearcarver.  I read this post way back when you first made it and it was the inspiration for me to take on many variations of loin or back bacon.  I just today realized that I had never hit the like button, and for that I apologize.  Your walk through are always incredibly informative and I appreciate your willingness to share your knowledge.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokingit said:


> Hey Bearcarver.  I read this post way back when you first made it and it was the inspiration for me to take on many variations of loin or back bacon.  I just today realized that I had never hit the like button, and for that I apologize.  Your walk through are always incredibly informative and I appreciate your willingness to share your knowledge.




No problem!!
I enjoy the comments more than the Likes, anyway!
Thank You!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

thebig1
 -----


 sawhorseray
 ----

Thanks for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------

